# Poor Maddie



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just thought i would post a few pics of my poor maddie , vets found a mass inside her yesterday when she went for her booster ( i was hoping it may of been a furball but it wasnt in her intestine) as i posted something in another thread regarding some one saying if you cant afford vet bills dont have an animal. they shaved her stomach and also around her neck to do a scan and take bloods. Tests are ongoing but if they come back bad she will soon be going to sleep god bless xx

All pics took tonight of my old lady.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

aww noo why will she be goin to sleep? can it not be treated?

hope everythin comes back ok


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Hayley

Me too


But the risk can be high in an older animal as the vet put it yesterday they could hit a blood vessel as they do the biopsy!!!! (do i sue for negligence) or depending on the mass and if they can remove it , they cant guarantee at this moment in time what her level of comfort/life would be.

I get the results back tomorrow hopefully so just waiting really but all things are going round in the head so to speak.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Alan 
How old is maddie but lets hope its good news , as with any pet age is a factor when they have any surgery. thinking of you


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


aw i can imagine. obviously youll do wats best for maddie, but lets not give up on her. she looks like a little fighter so fingers crossed.

please let us no how you get on today, i have everythin crossed for yous


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

I really hope the outcome is good for poor maddie.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Maddie, sending her some good vibes.. ......


----------



## KTKT (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey, good vibes from me, too, and my three kitties.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Maddie...she is gorgeous.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Taking Maddie back to vets again today as she has a further 2 lumps now in her throat/neck area one been rather large to go along with the one near her bladder so i think i may have a hard decision to make today :crying::crying::crying:


Will be a shame as Maddie was/is the first british i got and she is such a character and also boss of the younger ones.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry to hear about poor Maddie, you must be so upset, sending you hugs from all of us here,xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Maddie.....we are all here if u need us xxx


----------

